# Plans/jigs for building a guitar



## pajarocarpintero (Feb 13, 2012)

I wanted to build a guitar from scratch, and I have seen some information on the web on this, but wanted to know whether there was a specific book and/or set of tools that you might recommend if you have done this before.

Thanks!


----------



## c-123 (Jan 10, 2012)

Try Musicmaker kits in Minnesota. They have kits, plans, and hardware for several stringed instruuments. Good luck with with building your own. Hearing an instrument that you have made is very satisfying.
David


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Check the Grizzly catalog online they sell kits as well as I recall , Grizzly.com® -- Home , http://www.grizzly.com/products/category.aspx?key=235040


----------



## simon-41 (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi pajarocarpintero

Don't waste your time with books there are plenty of good tutorials on the web check out TDPRI (Telecaster Forum) for some great plans. 

Here is one I built earlier I call it the fortissimo - Tele with 2 f holes










Just prior to finishing










Here is the latest project a walnut Telecaster










Email me at [email protected] if you need some plans

Best regards

Simon


----------



## simon-41 (Aug 16, 2009)

*Building A Guitar No Problem*

Hi pajarocarpintero

Don't waste your time on books there are some really good tutorial out on the web. Be sure to check out TDPRI the telecaster forum for some good plans. 

Good Luck 

Send me your email if you would like some plans

Si


----------



## simon-41 (Aug 16, 2009)

Check out this my lastest thread that shows some of my builds 

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/35263-my-new-guitar-project.html#post281356


----------



## greg c (Apr 1, 2013)

Stewmac has a DVD set called 
'a master class in acoustic guitar making"

I bought this because it has around 13 hours of video included, 

good value as you will use it for years

Greg


----------



## ChadPMIK (Jun 28, 2013)

Has anyone tried the Grizzly kits? They seem awfully cheap, I seem to receall a machined neck costing around $80 just by itself from another site, whereas you get a complete kit for that much from Grizzly.


----------

